# Survey...please.



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi. I am new to the site and am so thankful to have found it. I am hoping to get some answers and tips on raising a healthy happy maltese puppy. I have talked to numerous breeders and have been online researching 24/7 for weeks now. I am getting my little boy tomorrow afternoon. He is almost 15 weeks old and 2.5lbs. We have been debating on his name but for now it may be Jeter (my husband loves the Yankees). It would be so helpful and fun if everyone took part in this survey just to see what we are all doing. I know it would really help me out. Thanks in advance!

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 

16) Add any comments or advice:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

My answers:


1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 
Male, 15 weeks, 2.5lbs 

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 
Yes, Jeter (we think for now)

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 
Hutsok Maltse. I reviewed probably all reputable breeders in the Nation for weeks. Spoke to many of them. Finally Kim at Hutsok had the perfect little guy for me. It took me endless countless hours in finding someone I trusted. 

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 
Life's Abundance. Plan on free feeding for now since he is so young and small. 

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?
I want to use a water bottle but can't find one that is safe that doesn't collect bacteria (BPA free) etc. Any suggestions?

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?
Crate. My bedroom.

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?
Spare empty room with lot's of play room. Bed in one area, food & water in another area and potty in another. Is that ok? I am home most of the time so he will most likely never be left alone. 

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?
I plan on using pee pads. Too cold here in NY in winter. Plus I think it would be convenient for all of us. 

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?
Ordered Angel Eyes and chalk sticks by Chris Christensen. 

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?
Not sure yet but we have a lot for him. 

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)
I got a donut bed for his play room. Another for his crate. 

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)
Crate for now.

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?
Not sure yet, I will get him tomorrow afternoon. 

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 
I think it's cute but being a boy not sure if I will. 

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 
I would love to. 

16) Add any comments or advice: 
I look forward to talking to all of you here on this forum. Thanks!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? *Female/1.5 yrs/3.8-4.2 lbs*

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name?* I got her at 5.5 months, she was held back for show. Her full name is Darla Giselle, but we call her Gigi*

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 
*I got her from Silkess Maltese in NC. She's a great breeder. *

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 
*Natural Balance Duck and Potato small bites/she is free fed*

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?
*water bowl and only drinks bottled water or water from our frig. I don't think any dog would get enough water from those little hamster bottles. My 1 pound puppy Imani used to be there forever getting just a gulp of water. Poor thing. If you are concerned about their little face getting whatm you should get what many have on this forum a buddy bowl. I personally don't care if her little beard gets wet, it always drys. *

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? * In your bedroom or some place else?
Downstairs in her ex-pen, since we had her.*

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? *In her ex-pen. It has a potty pad, food/water, toys and bed. Lots of space! * 

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?
*Insides. But she has gone outside if we're traveling. She goes on potty pads and we have a couple placed around the house, including one in her ex-pen. One of the joys of having a little dog I would think! *

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?
*My baby fortunatly never tear stained. *

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?
*My baby favors her furry, soft toys than any other*.

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)
*circular pink satin bed*

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)
*Depends. Sometimes her Pet Fly's carrier, sometimes her purse, sometimes my lap(I'm a backseat driver). When I start driving eventually, I will get a pink car seat for her. * 

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?
*Hmmmm, this is a tough one. I'm nocturnal and so is Gigi. LOL She get's random burst of energy in the middle of the night(like right now) She's been up as late as 2am and she has woke up as late as 9:30-10 am. But Gigi sleeps most of the day. Whether we go to bed late or early, she get's about 6-7 hours of sleep at night and about 4-5 during the day while we're at work.*

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 
*Of course! What's a maltese without clothes? A dog? LOL  She has more clothes than most people I know. With clips, bows, and diamonds tiaras to match. *  *And fyi- there are many, many fashionable boys on this forum!*

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 
*Maybe someday, but I don't think it would be a great idea for Gigi, she does not believe she is a dog, and wants nothing to do with them. LOL*

16) Add any comments or advice:

*Here's a really good thread you should read that would be very helpful to you(including the link I posted) about puppy prep:* http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=45101&hl=

:Welcome 3: *So glad you joined us! You must show us pictures of your baby when you get him! 
I love how much research you are putting into this before you get the puppy! I wish every new dog owner should do the same! I applaud you!(it's been awhile here since someone has came on this forum with their research already done! LOL) I know you will be such a fabulous new mommy! Good luck!* 

*EDIT: Here's another good thread for you:* http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

1) Male or female? Current Age? current weight? *male. 7 months. 5lbs.*

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? *yes, 10 weeks old(we have the 10 week rule rather than 12 week here). Milo!*

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? *Suncube maltese in Scotland. Yes,over 2 years of searching for the right malt!*

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? *Burns mini bites for toy breeds(a really good Irish brand). just went from 3 times a day to 2 times *

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it? *both. its a hamster bottle and I got it from his breeder.*

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else? *eh, used to be in his crate every night but now he's on my bed at night!*

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? *with his grandmother! lol.*

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room? *outside, outside, outside!!!!!*

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often? *he doesn't have any but I still use spa lavish every morning.*

10) What is Maltese favorite toy? *any soft toy. at the moment its a little reindeer.*

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?). *if not on my bed he'll use his sisters donut bed!*

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)* crate at the moment but have an outward hound car seat ordered.*

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? *11-12pm is bed time and wake up time is 7.30 on week days and 8.30 on weekends. he doesn't go out to potty at night anymore. He used to go out up to twice a night in the garden when he was younger, this stopped when he was about 15 weeks old, he sleeps the whole night now!*

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? *Clothes - just for special occasions. he only has a coat(for when its really cold), a christmas t-shirt and a halloween t-shirt! Hair accessories - YES! I am addicted to buying bows and many colours of hair elastics for him! Boys can wear bows and pretty things in their hair!! :biggrin: *

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. *He has 2 big sisters in the form of 15lb pom X jack russells but they can be rough with him. I plan to get another male malt next year!! *
16) Add any comments or advice: welcome to SM and good luck with your little boy!!


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? *Male, 1yr 4mo, 8.5lbs*

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? *Yes - Diesel*

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? *BYB* :brownbag: *took about a month looking around, she looked reputable but I learned on this site after the fact that she was not*

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? *Nutro but may switch because Diesel's getting tear stains*

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it? *raised porcelain? bowls*

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else? *In bed! I love the cuddling.*

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? *I live in a studio, so he has the run of the "house"*

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room? *Potty inside - easier with weather changes*

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often? *Nothing - his stains aren't that bad and I prefer not to use anything just for cosmetic reasons*

10) What is Maltese favorite toy? *Squeaky soft toys with more than one squeaker - right now it's an octopus with 6 squeakers*

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?) *he has 2 regular dog beds in his favorite spots*

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.) *The same bag we use on flights - it straps into the seatbelt, or can be used as a backpack for flights*

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? *10pm bedtime; he usually crawls out around 7am*

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? *YES! He tolerates the clothes, but dressing him up is so much fun, so I can't resist! He has Halloween costumes, knit sweaters, Christmas outfits and everything in between!*

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. *Just did in July - Diesel is really social and came from a litter of four. Shortly after he turned one, we got him a brother.*

16) Add any comments or advice: *Enjoy puppyhood! It's so short, and it only happens once. Take lots of pics because they grow up really really fast!*


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE


> 3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? *BYB* :brownbag: *took about a month looking around, she looked reputable but I learned on this site after the fact that she was not*[/B]



Hi. Diesel is so cute. Couple questions: What does "BYB" stand for? (sorry not too great with that stuff) So how did you find out she was not reputable after all? What was not true or what happened? Then what did you do about it if anything? 

I am so in love with my little guy and only after 1 and half days considering getting a companion for him. I was so nervous about doing "business" with these breeders but we just have to. First I think we are lucky to even get the puppy after we pay. Then we are lucky if it turns out to be the same puppy in the photos. Then lucky if the puppy is healthy as they all claim. I think I really like my breeder she was a sweetheart from start to finish. Jeter goes for a vet check tomorrow. 

I'd be curious to find out what you found out. Please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Jeter's mommy @ Dec 7 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859485


> QUOTE





> 3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? *BYB* :brownbag: *took about a month looking around, she looked reputable but I learned on this site after the fact that she was not*[/B]



Hi. Diesel is so cute. Couple questions: What does "BYB" stand for? (sorry not too great with that stuff) So how did you find out she was not reputable after all? What was not true or what happened? Then what did you do about it if anything? 

I am so in love with my little guy and only after 1 and half days considering getting a companion for him. I was so nervous about doing "business" with these breeders but we just have to. First I think we are lucky to even get the puppy after we pay. Then we are lucky if it turns out to be the same puppy in the photos. Then lucky if the puppy is healthy as they all claim. I think I really like my breeder she was a sweetheart from start to finish. Jeter goes for a vet check tomorrow. 

I'd be curious to find out what you found out. Please let me know. Thank you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

BYB is short for backyard breeder. Here is a way you can tell what a backyard breeder is: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Skipping ahead to the only one where I think I can provide anything of value: 

16) Add any comments or advice:
- Go to the vet at the first sign of trouble. A simple thing left untreated can cause others that may not even seem related and you feel like a big fool when you finally connect the dots. 

- And when buying a new dog - price is forgotten while quality is remembered... but don't fall for overpriced dogs simply because there are enough suckers in the market to support the price. Have patience and wait for an opportunity to present itself - they always do.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 

*Female. 2yrs old, 5.5 pounds*

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 

*She was 18 weeks old when I got her. Nikita Grace. (Nikki)*

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 

*Phlick's Maltese. It took about a month. *

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 

*Home Cooked. Twice a day. *

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?

I* use a ceramic Buddy Bowl with filtered or bottled water. *

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?

*Nikki sleeps in our bed.*

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?

*Anywhere she likes. But she usually sleeps in her crate in the living room. *

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?

*Inside. Potty pad is in spare bedroom.*

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?

*I kept her clean while she was teething, as many dogs stain while they're teething. I give her probiotics every day, wash her face every day, and I gave her Tylan (antibiotic) once.
*
10) What is Maltese favorite toy?

*My husband's sock, all her squeak toys, and her beef tendon chewie
*
11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)

*She has one bed but she doesn't sleep in it. She sleeps on my lap or in my bed*

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)

*I use a Lookout car seat with a secure harness
*
13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?

*We don't have a set time to go to bed or wake up. She doesn't have to go potty during the night.*

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 

*No.*

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 

*Someday, I hope.*

16) Add any comments or advice: Yes. I'm very opinionated, and I like to help people:

*You are in charge of your dog. Well-meaning dog owners and veterinarians can give you great advice and recommendations, but it is ultimately you who must decide what is best for your dog. Don't be afraid to ask questions or disagree. Find a veterinarian and groomer that will really listen to you.
*
*Read the books, "Scared Poopless," by Jan Rasmusen, and "The Other End of the Leash," by Patricia McConnell as soon as you can. They are both very helpful.

Brush teeth at least 3 times a week, and start regular grooming at home asap, so he gets used to it. 

Give the puppy something to chew on. I give Nikki beef tendons. Some people give Flossies, etc. 

A basic obedience class is a must, with regular practice at home.

Socialization with all kinds of people and dogs during puppyhood is very helpful. Find a playgroup or puppy friends for your dog. 

Don't over-vaccinate-after the dog grows out of puppyhood, especially if the dog is an "inside" dog. *

*Keep home scented products like candles, air fresheners, etc. to a minimum. They are often allergenic to dogs.

Use natural, unscented cleaning products in the home to minimize allergies

Fresh air and sunshine are great for dogs, even "inside" dogs. *

*Feed the best food you can possibly afford, whether commercial food or home cooked. It makes a huge difference in the long run, and may save you a lot of money in veterinary bills.

That's all I can think of for now. If you have further questions, please pm me anytime.
*

Congrats on your new puppy! I wish you the best, and please post pictures when you can.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Jeter's mommy @ Dec 5 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858703


> My answers:
> 
> 
> 1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight?
> ...




Please don't use Angel Eyes until after the dog is finished teething. It is an antibiotic and should only be used if absolutely necessary. Regarding water bowls, a lot of us use Buddy Bowls. They keep the face fairly dry. They are custom made and can be personalized. The lady doesn't have a website, but you can email her at: [email protected]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 
MALE, 9 lbs . 3 years old.

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 
YES, 16 weeks, JODI


3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 
Zemstars (Alberta) No. I went by a friend's recommendation, who had a puppy from the same breeder. 


4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 
Wellness, Innova, 2 meals per day, morning and evening. About 3/4 cup total per day.

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?
Bowl....my thought is that I would not enjoy drinking a few drops of water at a time, it is more satisfying to drinking a larger amount.

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?
On my bed. No issues with accidents at night, and he slept thru the night, so for that reason it was not a problem.

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?
He is confined to a large kitchen, I use a babygate. He has access to a crate where can sleep if he wants.

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?

Outside. He has regularly scheduled meals, so I know almost exactly what he has to do and when. 

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?
It is not often an issue now, it depends on what he might eat, if I happen to change anything, he may react and have stains. I cut them out. At an early age they may be due to teething, so just wash and trim the area.

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?
No favourites. Soft toys. Nylabones, that he can't chew parts/bits off.

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)
big circle, rectangle, more than one bed. small round cat bed.

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)

harness and belt.

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?

he is usually napping before me, then we go to bed at about 10:30-11. No, not commonly, if so, outside. 

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 

YES, as per the weather.

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 

He has a sister....a cat. But they don't play. Possibly after this cat, who is 13 but that may be years (hopefully) and that may be a kitten or adult rescue cat that must like dogs.

16) Add any comments or advice:

Just to listen to all the more experienced people here because there's a wealth of knowledge, and on the pinned threads for various topics. Read about potty training and how to do that properly and what not to do etc.

Relax and enjoy your puppy and don't get too stressed out, like I did.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Jeter's mommy @ Dec 5 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858700


> 1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? *Archie a few days short of 6 years old - 9 1/2 lbs
> Abbey 5 years old - 6 lbs
> Ava - 1 year old - 2.8 lbs*
> 
> ...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Jeter's mommy @ Dec 5 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858700


> Hi. I am new to the site and am so thankful to have found it. I am hoping to get some answers and tips on raising a healthy happy maltese puppy. I have talked to numerous breeders and have been online researching 24/7 for weeks now. I am getting my little boy tomorrow afternoon. He is almost 15 weeks old and 2.5lbs. We have been debating on his name but for now it may be Jeter (my husband loves the Yankees). It would be so helpful and fun if everyone took part in this survey just to see what we are all doing. I know it would really help me out. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight?
> *Female-11 mos, 4.9 lbs*
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LongFlatAndSilky @ Dec 8 2009, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859532


> Skipping ahead to the only one where I think I can provide anything of value:
> 
> 16) Add any comments or advice:
> - Go to the vet at the first sign of trouble. A simple thing left untreated can cause others that may not even seem related and you feel like a big fool when you finally connect the dots.
> ...


I absolutely agree with this statement that price is forgotten but quality is remembered. Soooo true!!

LongFlatandsilky, could you introduce yourself please? You obviously know your stuff and I would love to know what your experience is so if I need someone's brain to pick, I know where to go!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (LongFlatAndSilky @ Dec 8 2009, 01:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859532


> Skipping ahead to the only one where I think I can provide anything of value:
> 
> 16) Add any comments or advice:
> - Go to the vet at the first sign of trouble. A simple thing left untreated can cause others that may not even seem related and you feel like a big fool when you finally connect the dots.
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 8 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859733


> I absolutely agree with this statement that price is forgotten but quality is remembered. Soooo true!!
> 
> *LongFlatandsilky, could you introduce yourself please? You obviously know your stuff and I would love to know what your experience is so if I need someone's brain to pick, I know where to go!!*[/B]


:goodpost:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 

*Male, approx. 8, 10.1 pounds*

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 
* His name is Hunter and no, we didn't get him as a puppy.*

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 
*We got him from our local shelter*

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 
*Currently he eats twice a day. He is eating Natural Balance Venison/Sweet Potato & Fish/Sweet Potato - we switch with each bag*

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?
*Hunter eats and drinks from ceramic bowls. We have a mineral filter attached to our well system so he just gets tap water.*

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?
*He sleeps in our bed at night.*

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?
*He stays in a crate if we are going to be gone for more than 15 minutes*

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?
*He only potties outside.*

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?
*We simply do our best to keep his eyes and face clean. We also eliminated many allergies.*

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?
*A toy called a Lamadoodle that we get from Petsmart.*

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)
*Donut shaped and a large circle.*

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)
*We have a Petgear carseat.*

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?
*No potty at night. We take him out right before we move upstairs for the night and I take him out when I get up in the morning. There are no "set" times.*

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 
*Hunter loves clothing - he actually gets excited when it comes out of the drawer as it usually means we are going somewhere. He also has some very nice 'boy' bows.*

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 
*Probably not.*

16) Add any comments or advice:
*Be prepared to be your dog's biggest advocate! If you feel as though something is not right don't be afraid to encourage your vet to check it out. Also, don't be afraid to get second opinions. Also, opening your heart and your home to a rescue is VERY rewarding for both you and the rescue - just as my HUNTER!*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 
*Male 2.5 years, 6.5 pounds, Female 6 months, 4 pounds but still growing, Female 16, 7 pounds*

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 
*Cadeau yes as a pup, Cadie yes as a pup, Caly as a foster/rescue*

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 
*Cadeau-Jacob Maltese, Cadie-MaltAngel Maltese, yes some research for both*

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 
*Red Barn, 2 meals per day (used to free feed, wont do it again)*

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?
*water bottles and buddy bowls*

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?
* in my bed at night*

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?
*Cadeau in is crate, Cadie escapes*

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?
*Potty Pads*

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?

*Corn Starch  among other things. *

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?
*Cadeau=Skunky, Ducky, Cadie=whatever Cadeau has*

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)
*Satin pads-rectangle*

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)
*Crate or seat belts*

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?
*whenever I get to bed, using peepad in my bathroom *

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 
*Bows and Bands*

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 
*already done  *

16) Add any comments or advice: 
*be careful with that chalk you mentioned, it is very drying and harsh *

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 8 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859773


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 8 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859733





> I absolutely agree with this statement that price is forgotten but quality is remembered. Soooo true!!
> 
> *LongFlatandsilky, could you introduce yourself please? You obviously know your stuff and I would love to know what your experience is so if I need someone's brain to pick, I know where to go!!*[/B]


:goodpost:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, we are all impressed by the knowledge shared in your posts. We would love to know you better.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 9 2009, 04:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859773


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 8 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859733





> I absolutely agree with this statement that price is forgotten but quality is remembered. Soooo true!!
> 
> *LongFlatandsilky, could you introduce yourself please? You obviously know your stuff and I would love to know what your experience is so if I need someone's brain to pick, I know where to go!!*[/B]


:goodpost:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just wanted to say that I, too, greatly appreciate LongFlatandSilky's contributions! whoever you are, please don't leave! You're a welcome asset to this forum!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi & welcome!

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 
Male, 3, 9.5 lbs.

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 
Yes. Ollie

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 
BYB, no.

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding?
Food varies. free feed kibble, canned/homecooked at dinner 

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?
dog water-cooler thing

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?
Bedroom. On floor beside bed in doggie bed.

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?
Free reign

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?
Outside

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?
Occasional angel eyes

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?
stuffed toys

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)
donut

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)
harness seatbelt

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?
9-10pm. 6-7am. NO nighttime potty trips (a puppy will be different)

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 
Seasonal clothing depending on weather. I'm in MA. NO hair accessories.

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 
Have a 2nd dog. Rescue. Suspected cockapoo, or maltipoo or malt-spaniel

16) Add any comments or advice:
Have fun


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Here are my answers...

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 

Male, 1 year, 7 lbs

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 

Yes, at 12 weeks. His name - Mister Rugby Sevens CD (we call him Rugby)

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 

Small breeder in alabama. Took a couple weeks of looking, not too long really. 

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 

Rugby is on a raw diet (green tripe, chicken/duck/turkey necks, rabbit pieces, ground goat, etc), and gets fed once a day. 

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?

Stainless Steel bowl...you can get these almost anywhere.

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?

I my room, about half the time in by bed and the other half on his bed (that is under my bed). 

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?

Depends if he pooped that morning. If he did, then he gets full run of the house. If he didn't, he goes in his crate. 

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?

Outside. 

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?

I used angel eyes when he was a puppy and they went away. They came back though when he got his vaccines (??) Maybe we have to try again?

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?

The little loofa dog from petsmart. Zanies also has a little dog that he loves. These are his favorite I suppose becauseof it is easy to hold and they are really easy to squeek. 

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)

He has a bunch of different ones. He ha sa huge pillow that he uses as a bed, and a couple crate beds that he likes to curl up in. I think is favorite is the ones he has with the bigger sides on it. Kinda like this one...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=1523

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)

He has a carseat and a crate. He usually goes in the carseat, but sometimes he still sits in my lap (when I am being particularly lazy).

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?

Different every day. No he has held it all the way though the night since the day I got him (although when he was a puppy he did go out at like 11pm and then at 6am). Luckily, he goes right in our side yard so I don't have to walk him anywhere. 

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 

He has jackets for when it is cold. i am thinking of adding sweaters too. Othere than that...he dresses up on halloween. 

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 

He has lots of playmates where we train at.  If he gets a playmate it will prob be a doberman.

16) Add any comments or advice:

Be careful around bigger dogs, there are lots of them that think toy dogs are a good snack!!! Good luck!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? Don't have her yet! see ticker 

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? YES! His/her name? Delilah Rose

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? Janet @ Phlicks Maltese, No- Thanks to the awesome people on this board! But I did call and talk to 20+ breeders from all over the US

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? Will be feeding Nutro Ultra ( I am a NUTRO rep), Going to try Innova as well. Free feeding at first.

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it? Ceremic water bowl

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else? TBD- There is going to be arguements on where she sleeps for sure. Most likely a crate in someones room until she is potty trained.

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? Crate

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room? Will be outside

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often? TBD- I heard of Angel eyes- still researching this one!

10) What is Maltese favorite toy? Don't know yet! I have a good collection going for her.

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?) rectangle

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.) crate for long trips or trips to the vet.

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? To be determined!

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? Oh yes I will!

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. In the future I am sure. But for now she will be welcomed home by our Sheltie, 2 kitties, and a bunny 

16) Add any comments or advice:

I can't wait to get my baby!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? *Little girl, 14 weeks old, 5 pounds at last vet checkup*

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? *Dora is her name and I got her at 9 weeks old*

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? *I got her from a byb (a nice lady but not a show breeder)*

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? *She gets Blue Buffalo puppy food 3 times a day*

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it? *We got a water bottle at petsmart for her crate because she kept knocking her bowl over and getting herself wet. *

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else? *She sleeps in her crate in the kitchen*

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? *In her crate, although eventually we want to be able to let her have free run of the house for at least short periods*

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room? *Dora always potties outside*

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often? *Nothing while she's young, I may decide to try to fix the tearstains when she's an adult*

10) What is Maltese favorite toy? *She likes a stuffed bird that chirps, empty 20 oz bottles, and plastic keys*

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?) *None right now, she eats everything*

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.) *She has a car seat, she likes it a lot better than riding in her crate*

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? *She goes to bed at 10 and wakes up at 7 for breakfast. She also sleeps through the night now!*

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? *I put sweaters on her but don't have the patience to try to fix her hair!*

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. *Not right now but anything can happen. *

16) Add any comments or advice: *When you're housetraining, when in doubt, take them out! :HistericalSmiley: *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 2 Maltese so I will answer Emma and Mimi for each when appropriate




1) Male or female? 3 females Current Age? Emma :22 months and Mimi: 6 months Current Weight? Emma :6 lb 10 oz, Mimi 3 lb 2 oz

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? Emma was 13 weeks Mimi was 5 months His/her name? Emma Lou and Mimi ( Diamond Its All About Me)

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? Emma: unknown Mimi: Diamond Maltese

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? Emma : Purina One Salmon and Rice ,Mimi Eukanuba Puppy small bites

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it? water bowl and bottled water

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else? They both sleep on our bed, but Mimi is crate trained and we have her use it before shows. Mimi also stays in an X pen when no humans are around due to her size and age.

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?Emma in the house, Mimi in Xpen

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room? Emma goes inside and outside and uses a dog door, Mimi only goes on pee pads indoors The pads are in the Xpen in our tiled diningroom near the rear door.

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often? I used Angels Eyes twice for about 3 weeks each time for Emma, never used it on Mimi ( she has no stains)

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?Anything that squeaks and can be dragged around

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?) Circular with a satin slip cover.........

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.) We have 2 dog carseats, as a baby they were in a sherpa bag, they love the stroller that they both go in together

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? they awake with us and they sleep most of the day. Playtime is in the evening. They use wee wee pads in our bathroom at night

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? Emma wears clothes.she has a puppy cut, Mimi is being shown so she can not wear clothes as they would matt her coat.

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. We will definitely have more Maltese. If Mimi becomes a Champion we will breed her and keep the pups after we give Mr Tran his pick of the litter.

16) Add any comments or advice:best of Luck, your life will be forever changed.


----------



## arommie (Sep 4, 2008)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? Female Tuni 2 .5 years 4.4 lbs....Female Isa 2.5 years 12.4 lbs

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? puppies Petunia Moya and Isa Belize

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? a local lady

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? Free Fed Eukanuba Small Breed Adult

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it? Water Bowls in their room, outside, and in the living room...tap water

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else? They sleep in my bed with me

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? If it is nice they are outside in the backyard...if it is yucky they are in their room

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room? OUTSIDE

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often? We wash and comb their faces as often as they let me

10) What is Maltese favorite toy? Anything rubber filled with liver treats

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?) During the day a big pillow bed at night my bed

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.) Sometimes Crate somtimes laps

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? Whenever I go to bed and Whenever I wake up...they could sleep all day

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? They wear jammies after baths until they are dry

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. I got them both at the same time 

16) Add any comments or advice: I do not need any lectures about their food, outside, toys, etc. But thank you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? 
Benjamin is 3 years and 5 months old, male and weighs 7 lbs.
Emma will be 3 on Valentine's Day, female and weighs about 6 lbs

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? 
Benjamin was 12 weeks and Emma was about 16 weeks when they came home

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? 
Ben came from Chrisman. I spoke to many breeders but when I found out Chris had a lil boy available I scooped him up! It was about a 3 week waiting period before I was able to pick him up. 

I love Ben's breeder but when I decided to get a 2nd malt I wanted to have a malt with a different bloodline so they would have different looks. I reached out to Joyce Watkins @ Marcris not expecting to be able to get one of her pups but the timing was right and she told me I could fly to Florida the following month and she would have a baby girl ready for a home. I am blessed to have 2 malts from 2 amazing breeders each with their breeder's characteristic looks. 

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? 
Mine are on Natural Balance Fish & Sweet Potato. They eat 2 times a day about 2 tbsp each at breakfast/dinner. I always top w/organic veggies.

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it?
I used a water bottle for a long time but recently switched to a Bayou Bowl. I ordered mine from Crystal @ Pampered Pet Boutique

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else?
They started off in crates as pups but now they sleep in bed w/us.

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home?
They are gated off together in the kitchen

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room?
They go outside.

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often?
I finally have no stains on my dogs. I used Life's Abundance for awhile and I felt it caused stains. It was a long process of trying different foods but I finally have no staining from the NB fish/sweet potato. I also gave them plain yogurt about 1 tbsp per day to help fight the stains. 

10) What is Maltese favorite toy?
Benny LOVES stuffed animals. Emma loves cat toys. We dont' even have a cat but she loves cat toys. :wacko1: 

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?)
They have several beds. The kitchen one is a deep bed w/sherpa lining. They tend to like that one the best. 

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.)
They have a lookout carseat. I am able to strap them into the seat w/their harness attached. I also got a new Kwiggy Bo leather purse from a dear friend/member for Christmas. It's perfect for shopping w/Emma.

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where?
They go to bed when we do. Mine are great sleepers. I have to drag them out of bed in the morning LOL! Rarely do they wake me up during the night to potty. I always take food/water away at least 2 hours before bedtime. 

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? 
They do but mostly in sweaters/coats when it's cold, raining, snowing. Emma has a topknot so she wears rubber bands daily and bows when we go out or have company.

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. 
Already did. No more though....2 is enough for me!  

16) Add any comments or advice:
Congrats on becoming a malt mommy!!!! Your life is going to be changed in such a good way. There is nothing like sharing your life with this special breed! Stay a member of this forum b/c the info you receive here is so valuable as are all the amazing members and their malts! 

And most of all....enjoy every moment with your new baby!!!! :wub:


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? female. 10 months. 3.5lb

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? His/her name? yes, Bambi

3) Which breeder? Did it take you a long time to find this breeder? Local breeder and not sure as my fiancee brought her me as a suprise

4) Food Maltese is eating? How many times per day or free feeding? Royal Canin dry food with leftover meat. scrambled egg for breakfast. fed 2 times a day

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? What kind of water bottle and where did you get it? bowl

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Where? In your bedroom or some place else? in our bed or in her bed on the floor in our room

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? usually comes with us, if not she stays in the kitchen 

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? If inside, on what and in what room? outside

9) What do you use for tear stains? How often? Bambi hasnt got any tear stains so nothing atm

10) What is Maltese favorite toy? cuddly ty lamb

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? (Donut, cave, rectangle, etc...?) pink cave 

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.) pink car seat

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? she comes to bed when i go, not really a set time and she wakes when i wake, again not a set time, no toilet during night.

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? oh yes. im addicted to buying clothes and hair accessories. its a good job she loves to be dressed up

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. not sure yet

16) Add any comments or advice: enjoy everyday with your malt! they grow up 2 quick!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

1) Male or female? Current Age? Current Weight? Male, 1 year old, 3.2 lbs

2) Did you get Maltese as a puppy? Got him at close to 7 months. Name is Remy

3) Which breeder? Diamond Maltese. Took about 1.5 months to find him

4) Food Maltese is eating? Acana Grasslands, 2x per day

5) Do you use water bowl or water bottle? Bayou Bowl from Crystal & Zoe!

6) Does Maltese sleep in crate or someplace else? Sleeps in our bedroom but in his own bed

7) Where does Maltese stay when you are not home? He earned his freedom so now has the whole apt to himself

8) Does Maltese go "potty" inside house or outside? Both. If inside, he goes in the kitchen

9) What do you use for tear stains? N/A

10) What is Maltese favorite toy? ALL his toys LOL! but his favorite is a little plush lamb

11) What type of bed does Maltese sleep on? a cabana type bed

12) Do you use a carrier in the car? What kind? (Purse or crate, etc.) N/A

13) What time is bed time? Wake time? Does he/she have to go potty during the night? How often? Where? He goes to bed/wakes up when we do. He doesn't potty during the night. He goes only twice a day - morning and evening

14) Do you dress your Maltese in clothing? Hair accessories? winter clothes

15) Do you plan on getting a playmate Maltese for him/her. maybe in the future!

16) Add any comments or advice:
[/QUOTE]


----------

